# [SOLVED] Overclockable? Sony Vaio



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Beings my great and wonderful build went to *halfling* in a hand basket. I need to figure out what to do with what I have. My 4 year old Sony Vaio PCV-RS 510. I'd like to mildly OC this thing. Even if only by way of a software type OC. Not convinced I'd like to dig into a Mobo that wasn't designed for it. BUT, I could be convinced, if it's possible. I'd think my preference would be to do an OC via a program rather than fry my only machine. But some good info wouldn't hurt when *halfling* freezes over and I get all my new build together.

Sony Vaio PCV-RS 510:

















Not sure if that will help any, but gave some basic system specs. Is that really a dual core P4?? If so, I sadly didn't even know it was. The machine description says nothing about a dual core processor. 

Here's hoping this is realistic *fingers crossed*

Eric


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Overclockable? Sony Vaio*

I am no overclocking guru by far but being able to overclock will basically depend on your bios and what options you have in there.
It will also depend on your ram and PSU, and CPU, altho i know from one of your other threads the PC POWER and Cooling will be up to the job.

As far as the dual core goes you have what they class as hyper threading where your system is basically tricked in to thinking it has a dual core. The cores are split virtually, not 2 physical cores. it still works along the lines of a dual core but no where near as good


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Overclockable? Sony Vaio*

What's your CPU peak load temperature?


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Overclockable? Sony Vaio*

Can't get any of the "on the fly" type programs to work. Always comes up as incompatible. But in the Bios, I'm running about 34 degrees. This whole system is getting a transplant to an Antec900 this weekend which will improve cooling immensely over the crummy stock case.

Dunno if I can replace the stock CPU cooler, or even if I want to as this is an attempt at a stop-gap until I can get a new machine built over the summer.

And thanks, Duck. Always wondered about the "hyper threading" so you killed 2 birds with one stone.

Eric


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Overclockable? Sony Vaio*

An addendum. The PSU will be 750w, not sure on the Mobo, but will have it out of the case this weekend and can hopefully find out. Running 1.5 Gb of Kingston 333. Gonna try and get it up to 3gb. We'll see.

And I CAN adjust VCore and such in Bios. At least it posts the value, anyhow.

Eric


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Overclockable? Sony Vaio*

Sooo, I'm assuming the answer is "no" even just using a software OC? I'm really NOT looking for "bleeding edge" on this machine, just an upward "tweak" to (hopefully) speed things up a bit.

Would it be possible to just up the clock on the vid card without choking on the FSB? I was thinking about replacing my 9550 with this. If that helps any. 

Eric


----------



## MUff1N (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Overclockable? Sony Vaio*

I would need to know the mobo make and numbers to see it it is compatible with OC software or not...
Use this to get the mobo specs. 
PC Wizard 2008 v1.84
This will tell you detailed info on all your systems HW. 
Also download CPU-Z
Downloads: http://www.cpuid.com/
This is how it looks in PC Wizard on a motherboard. This is mine.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v338/m4dxdpd/PCWizard2008moboinfo.jpg


I know a bit about overclocking and I used to overclock my Gateway computer that had a "locked" bios...I used CPUFSB to do that...


CPUFSB used on my Gateway 500X with an Intel 845GRG mobo. 
CPU: P4-B 2.4Ghz @ 2.680Ghz.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v338/m4dxdpd/CPUFSBFreakn-TwEakn.jpg

I use ATiTool to overclock my graphics card.
As a matter of a fact my last card was an ATi 9550 card. Now using a 8800GTS. Using ATiTool to overclock my card it's way faster now than the "SuperClocked" models. 
http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/

Pick of ATiTool: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v338/m4dxdpd/ATiTool614-1004.jpg


Current system clock speeds: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=351392


----------



## MUff1N (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Overclockable? Sony Vaio*

Noticed that you are running Vista...there in lyes your compatibility problems with these programs. :sigh: 
If these programs don't want to work, then try running them in XP Compatibility mode.
Also, the only program that seems to work for overclocking your graphics card in Vista is RivaTuner... 
I tested this out using Vista Ultimate SP1. OK...

Although I only have a few posts here, I've been overclocking my graphics cards and comp systems for years... :wink:


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Overclockable? Sony Vaio*

Not running Vista on this machine, only on the laptop right now. Set the OS tag on the assumption I was building a new machine running Vista64 bit. Didn't happen. This machine is on XP Home. I suppose I should fix that. The compatability issue was with some of the others that were geared to "core" products and didn't like P4 apparently.

Mobo is ASUS P4SD-VL

Can post a screenie on Saturday. On my way out the door for 36 hours on the road. = (

Eric


----------



## MUff1N (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Overclockable? Sony Vaio*

OK, then both overclocking programs CPUFSB & ATiTool should work fine for you on XP Home! :smile:
Btw, I was able to get my ATi 9550 / 256bit / 256mb AGP card to these (Stable) clock speeds using ATiTool. 
GPU: 460Mhz
RAM: 243Mhz
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v338/m4dxdpd/ATiTooLv.jpg

And as you saw in the last post overclocked my P4-B 2.4Ghz to 2.68Ghz. 

Yea, doing this really helped out my old system & gave it better response time & better gaming as well! 
I was able to play HL2, FEAR, Doom3, COD2, FarCry, Quake4, Chronicles of Riddick, etc on this system with both the CPU & graphics card overclocked.
Ran it like this for years with no problems at all. :wink:


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Overclockable? Sony Vaio*

Peak CPU temp, under load (Anguish raid in Everquest), was 46 Degrees in the old case....


Eric


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Overclockable? Sony Vaio*

I know this isn't a strong benchmark, but it IS about as high of a demand as I will EVER place on this machine. I play EQ and do some graphics arts....bout it. I just want it to run faster.

The highest I've seen my CPU useage has been ~49%. That was without running multiple programs, though.


Eric


----------



## MUff1N (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Overclockable? Sony Vaio*



Ssrogg said:


> Peak CPU temp, under load (Anguish raid in Everquest), was 46 Degrees in the old case....
> 
> 
> Eric


This doesn't stress test your system at all and the load temps are no where near what they would be under Prime95 or Orthos with a 98-99% load on your system. 
This is the reason these programs are used to test an overclock for stability and to see how well your CPU cooler does controlling the extra heat an overclock produces. 
What overclock may be somewhat stable playing games won't be at all in Prime or ORTHOS. If you can get you system stable under these programs, then it WILL be stable playing games. 

When playing games my CPU temps only get up to around 118F/48c, but under ORTHOS it's more like 136F/58c so there's a big diff as you can see. 
This is the reason I don't clock higher is because my CPU cooler (ASUS vGuard series/ 3 heatpipes) can't dissipate the heat quick enough under ORTHOS to keep up and goes above 140F which is the max thermal rating of my CPU. 

As far as games stressing your system, the one that stresses your system the most is Crysis. This game puts an extreme amount of stress on everything in your system. CPU, Memory & Graphics card.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Overclockable? Sony Vaio*

Ok, got the Sony re-cased and ran Orthos. Ran 45.5c, saw it touch 46c a couple times, but pretty much stayed steady at 45.5. Idle temps have stayed around 23-26c.

I DO have a concern with the GPU. Is running 50-53c without any great demand on it. As I understand, 70c is about the upper limit, so not a ton of room for OC temps? Or am I over-guessing the temp increase. Also, how little/much should I up the clock at a time and should I OC the video RAM, as well? I replaced the 9550 with an eVGA 7600.

Have CPUFSB downloaded and ready, as well as RivaTuner. Just need to figure out how far I should go with each step up, and how long I should run Orthos between.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Overclockable? Sony Vaio*

Ok, had the CPU up to 3.2Ghz. WOW it didn't like that. So, turned it back down to 3Ghz, ran Orthos for about 30 minutes with no hitches. Will run it longer later. Have the GPU clock to 450Mhz and RAM to 400Mhz. But the temps get kinda scary running 3DMark. Like 73c. 50Mhz seems a bit of a gimp upgrade to produce that much more heat, though. The odd thing is, my CPU temps hardly move with LARGE speed changes, and my GPU goes through the roof with a modest change. /shrug

3D Mark was 2447. Seems pitiful, but at the high-end of similar machines, so I should just be happy, I guess.

I wanna know how you were gettin 600Mhz off that 9550 with no on-board fan, Muff1n!

Eric


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Overclockable? Sony Vaio*

Gonna mark this one as [solved], though I will keep it updated as I tweak things so the other poor folks with commercial machines can learn from what I mess up.

My FSB only increased by 56Mhz, btw. NOT exactly stunning. Gonna give this OC some time to settle in, then I may try and up it somemore. Anyone know the theoretical cap for a P4? I CAN get into my BIOS and up the VCore a bit, but no idea what I'm doing, there, bout 1.53VDC right now. Could be disasterous. Max temp at 3Ghz running Orthos is still only 46-47c after 30 minutes. At 3.2Ghz, temps were still under 50c, but windows started acting odd. Kept getting an error window beep with no error window and my speakers were crackling. That can't be good!

Eric


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok, 2 days later, bout 12 hours of Orthos with no errors and about the same 2 boxing EQ at max settings (I know, hardly impressive). I get a tiny bit of lag in crowded zones running 2 instances, but other than that, all seems to be happy with what I've done.

Only caveat is, CPUFSB free doesn't save your settings, so every time I start my machine, I have to reset it. Takes about 30 seconds, so no biggie. If I could figure out how to pay the guy, I'd get the registered version and not have to deal with it.

Funny thing is, on the video card, my temps have gone down by 4c over the past 2 days. I'm wondering if it's because it's a brand new card and it needed to "burn in"?

Anyhow, gonna try and up the CPU a bit more next weekend after it's had a longer chance to settle in.

Eric


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

GPU now at 500Mhz core, 401Mhz RAM running 72c max on 3d Mark06. Went from 2447 to 2590 with a max score on a comparable machine at 2704! I'll beat that bench mark, yet! LOL

Eric


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Seems I've hit my limits. 500Mhz core, 401Mhz RAM on Video Card, 3.1 Ghz stable on the processor. I tied the 3DMark for comparable machine, but can't beat it. I get horrible artifacts and/or my video won't render if I go higher. CPU starts doing insane things anything above 3.1Ghz. Overall not a bad experiment, and I got my "tweak", to be sure. This decrepit machine runs MUCH faster both as a computer and as a game machine. NOT gonna gripe. Thanks again for the help and hope my posts and/or this thread help someone else.


Eric


----------

